# Coffin BBQ grill listing on craigslist $2K.



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah that's crazy.


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Haha....A grill to die for!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I love it .haha


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

My friends already think I'm weird enough...makes me chuckle to imagine rolling this bad boy out for them the next time we have company over.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

How Hank Hill does Halloween...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OHH I would love to have that!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I love it!!! My friends would not be suprised if I rolled it out for a party!!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Portable cremation station. Why do the burgers taste funny?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Hillarious


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

That brings to mind this song:


----------

